# Reset XM Tuner Module - 06 Jetta



## Nick06GLI (Mar 11, 2007)

Anyone know how to reset the XM Tuner module in a Jetta? It's currently mounted in the trunk and after a signal update I requested to upgrade to the "best of sirius" package it is now stuck on Loading/Failed and I only receive channels 000,001,247.
I know it couldn't have crapped out on me as it worked perfect for 2 years until XM sent the "upgrade" signal. There has to be some way to reset the box, software, etc, ?
Thanks.


----------

